# Tuna



## Dwalker (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you ever catch any blackfin tuna jigging during day light or is it just at night I would love to make a run out to deep water rigs but I feel safer in day light. Is this a good time of year to go out there


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Live bait works better during the day in my experience. Jigging early in the morning or late in the evening might work, but I'd be surprised if it produced much in the middle of the day.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've caught them in the daytime but the thing is, the rigs are a good run and eat up a lot of time. Just about have too spend some dark time on the water to make the trip worth going. Especially as the daylight gets less and less.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

We usually anchor on a spot. Start chumming. Wait bout fifteen minutes. Bonita start showing up. We've caught tuna in the mix. You'll see them mixed together. And yes, we've jigged them up. @ the edge.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Trouble Maker, 

How far out do you anchor, and what sort of chum mix do you use?

Thanks


----------



## Dwalker (Sep 24, 2013)

How far is it from horn island to where people are catching them behind shrimp boats


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

*Pork/bean*

Check for pm


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Dwalker said:


> Do you ever catch any blackfin tuna jigging during day light or is it just at night I would love to make a run out to deep water rigs but I feel safer in day light. Is this a good time of year to go out there


It is a rare thing for us to catch blackfin livebaiting during the day. Easy easy easy at night. I think the marlin push them down during the day, seeing as how on most days a live blackfin doesnt last long (minutes often) before a blue crawls all over it. Certain areas hold lots of blackfin certain times of year. The yellowfin during the day are a piece of cake though.


----------



## Gafjry (Dec 1, 2013)

How far out do you anchor, and what sort of chum mix do you use?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

We don't anchor in the >2000' of water that the deepwater rigs are in. No such thing as a magical chum mix. We just start cutting up blackfin or cuda or whatever we have


----------

